# Eibachs and excessive body roll over bumps



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Now this may not be limited to Eibachs, but it is what I have dealt with. Ever since the springs went on, the car has horrid body roll going over bumps. It is amplified when trying to corner. The whole time I was blaming Eibach, and have vowed never to buy Eibach again (I have owned Sprint, Intrax, H&R Race, Progress, Vogtland, and much more). But now seeing a replacement front sway bar end link, I am wondering if that is the whole issue. If you have ever driven a car with a broken end link, especially a lowered car, then you understand the feeling I mean (though the Cruze feels worse and unsafe).

So has anyone noticed an unsettling feeling over bumps especially corners with other lowering springs? I plan on getting the adjustable links to see if the problem is fixed. If not, I definitely won't be dealing with Eibach ever again.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Define body roll. When I hear body roll, I think of the car swaying side to side during cornering. Is that what you're referring to?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

i have the exact same problem since i installed eibachs. dont blame the springs. blame the sway bar links and the suspension...this is the reason i am going to replace this week the suspension with a set of bilsteins b8 and gonna order ism sway bar links


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

What I'm curious about is, is this issue a function of lowering your car and its effect on suspension geometry, or a function of the eibach springs specifically?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Eibachs are prettu soft if you ask me

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

The progressive rate of Eibachs tend to be softer then stock initially, then stiffen up but not to the rate of most other brands. So, yeah it could be the springs unloading the suspension giving the body its roll. 

But the thought that there is this "free space" between the factory height and lowered height, plus the lower initial spring rate, is where the roll is from. All I can guess is maybe installing the adjustable end links can help preload some of that "free space" to keep the body down. No matter what, I knew I should have got H&R.


----------

